# bike trailers



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

is there any commercially made kayak trailer for a bike made in australia?

if you find or know of one could you please put a link on this thread



it will make me one happy chappy ;-)


----------



## Crezz2704 (Mar 21, 2009)

hey mate,

i had my neighbour make me one for my yak.
im actually selling my yak and the trailer if your interested.
and the bike too if you want.
but yer here are some pics.
i have kitesurfing stuff on it in the picture, that stuff was heavy too.

cheers,

Crezz


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

there was one billybob from noosa had a go of a while back, maybe PM him, found the link viewtopic.php?f=3&t=18942
cheers mick


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Yes, I've got one.










Designed by a local guy here at Coolum.

I was going to make my own but this one works better than I'd hoped so haven't bothered.

They're called 'Quiver Kaddys' and you can get more info from their website: http://www.quiverkaddy.com

Email me if you have any queries: [email protected]


----------



## fishingchap (Sep 7, 2007)

billybob i really like the look of the one you have 8)

do u stock them if so would there be a demo model that you would be able to offload and if you dont stock them would you be able to give me the makers email ;-)


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

* [email protected] *


----------

